# waffle iron insert for corn bread sticks ?



## sanford (Mar 20, 2004)

Used to have a waffle iron with insert for cooking corn bread sticks.  
I need a new one and have not been able to locate any currently available.

Any information on source and availability (new or used) would be appreciated.

thanks


----------

